

Shadershop - mpnagle
http://tobyschachman.com/Shadershop/

======
gus_massa
(In Chrome, this page works in my desktop, but doesn't work in my notebook.)

It's a little difficult to start drawing. Perhaps the initial page should have
an example preloaded, like x/2+Frac(x).

~~~
dcre
Ctrl + 1 - 4 loads examples.

